# Travel Trailer or Pop Up?



## drumbum77 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi folks,

My wife and I want to save up and purchase a used travel trailer or pop up camper.  I'm not sure what to get as I own a 2003 Toyota Sienna minivan and we can't afford to buy another vehicle.  According to what I found online, the 03 Sienna has a tow capacity of 3,500lbs.

What is ya'll opinions on travel trailer or pop ups?  Pro and cons etc...

Thanks!


----------



## Showman (Jan 23, 2012)

Pop Up.  They weigh mucho less than a TT and will not over-tax your 'Yota'.  There are Pop-Up's on the market with darn near everything a regular TT has (including Air conditioners).  Good Luck on your saving and getting what you can use.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Jan 23, 2012)

another thread a few down down, pop up advice, similar question.  We love our pop up.


----------



## saltysenior (Jan 24, 2012)

i have a pop up------very handy and e z to pull---- fits our needs for 2 ,     but i still keep buying lotto tickets to replace it..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 25, 2012)

I am not a Pop up fan. I have owned one and have owned two travel trailers. The biggest thing that bothers me is setting up or taking down in the rain. The pop ups are prone to more problems because of the fabric top and the lift system. They are much easier to pull and store but I prefer a travel trailer for comfort and durability.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jan 25, 2012)

Never owned a pop-up.
Started with a 14 foot travel trailer, and pulled it with a minivan. It was fine for what we used it for, and the minivan pulled it effortlessly. Couldn't even tell it was back there. Now have a much bigger travel trailer, and a much bigger truck. Often miss the little one though.........


----------



## drumbum77 (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome thank you guy's!  Sorry I overlooked the similar thread started below.  I went by Peco in Tucker this afternoon to get an idea on options.  Man I wish I could pull a TT I have to say some of them pop ups are very nice, but $13,000.00


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 25, 2012)

Look around and be patient and you will find very nice deals on used campers.  Check out Craigs List, and some place up in Dalton sells used ones.  Save you a bunch of money.


----------



## stevetarget (Jan 26, 2012)

You are limited to a pop up by your truck. Unfortunately almost everyone that buys a pop up wishes they could have a TT. 
Buy a used pop up now and save for a bigger truck.
Pop ups are not insulated and will require heat all night during the winter. They are also not soundproof at all. We had a camp area near a major hwy (hunting club) and we heard every car and truck that went by, it was miserable. Then there is the problem of breaking camp when it's raining, you have to setup the pop up when you get home to let it dry out.


----------



## one hogman (Jan 26, 2012)

With your vehicle you will be limited to a pop  up or small TT, Pop ups do have their disadvantages noise being one of them, Most camp grounds have curfews on noise after 10 pm so in a State Park or COE spot I don't think noise is a big issuue, we don't camp Cold weather but if you do you can get heaters or a furnace in a pop up. You can pull a big pop up easier than you can a small TT,For general camping I think they are great, To set one up and use it at deer camp, Not so great, Our pop up has a hot water heater, Shower and built in Porta pottie, it is very convenient and except for Rainy weather , I  like it a lot. Good luck and hope you have great camping.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2012)

Not to be , but save your $$$$ for hotel rooms, 10 X's more comfortable, no maintenance etc . . .


Been down both roads.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 26, 2012)

Look around for a used pop-up, I bought a like new Coleman on Craigslist a few years ago for less than half of what it sold for new. I have had 2 Colemans and in my opinion they are the best by far.


----------



## drumbum77 (Jan 28, 2012)

What is the best way ya'll have found to deal with condensation build up?  I guess besides set up being a pain, this appears to be the biggest complaint that I'm finding about pop ups.


----------



## jimkirk (Jan 30, 2012)

i'd say with your mini, the popup is the way to go. unless its just two of you, the small travel trailers won't have enough room for more than two. that being said there are some nice tiny travel trailers now too that  your van can pull. I have owned two popups and camped in some cold weather in the west as well as humid summers in the south. condensation is a tough one in cold weather if you are running your heater. the only way to get rid of it is to open the windows and let it evaporate. I met a couple whom rigged insulating blankets under their bed canopy but it basically just held the moisture from dripping on their heads.  I never experienced condensation problems in the summer even running AC. Get one with a heater for winter and an ac if you are gonna camp at campgrounds in the summer.  the point is be patient and watch craigslist and other periodicals for a deal. the rv shows really tempt you.  packing up in the rain does bite, but you just have to set up when you get home and dry the canopy out. NEVER store it for prolonged periods when it got wet. 
The whole experience fun and really brings a family together and the cost is good. even a cheap hotel is more expensive than the nicer campgrounds and state parks.


----------



## justrun (Jan 31, 2012)

We bought a pop-up on craigslist that is awesome, ac and heater.  It was 11k new and we picked it up for 3k and it's in awesome condition.  The only thing we changed out was the tires as they were about three years old.  The rest looked 95% showroom new.  He even threw in all of the extras like pots, pans, lighting, and all kinds of stuff.  The deals are out there.  Another four years of "change" and you should really be able to pick up a good deal.


----------



## Tank1202 (Feb 1, 2012)

gacowboy said:


> Look around for a used pop-up, I bought a like new Coleman on Craigslist a few years ago for less than half of what it sold for new. I have had 2 Colemans and in my opinion they are the best by far.



Stay away from the coleman evolutions there roofs are prone to leaking and coleman want do a darn thing about it. I know, I got one.


----------



## drumbum77 (Feb 2, 2012)

justrun said:


> We bought a pop-up on craigslist that is awesome, ac and heater.  It was 11k new and we picked it up for 3k and it's in awesome condition.  The only thing we changed out was the tires as they were about three years old.  The rest looked 95% showroom new.  He even threw in all of the extras like pots, pans, lighting, and all kinds of stuff.  The deals are out there.  Another four years of "change" and you should really be able to pick up a good deal.



 "Change" unfortunately you are correct!  With 54% of all Americans on government assistance there should be some great deals.


----------



## drumbum77 (Feb 3, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good place near Kennesaw/Woodstock that have good deals on hitches?  I found a couple of websites, but I don't know who to trust.  These were a couple I found...

http://www.thehitchstore.com/

http://www.hitchdepotusa.com/Curt/?gclid=CP6Cw7KQg64CFQxW7AodSVsQ5Q


----------



## Heron2000 (Feb 28, 2012)

i have a 1969 Aristocrate TT that i rebuilt the way i wanted it.  it is fun to take anyplace - people always want to look at it.  i have about 4,000 in it - rebuilding is not for everyone because of all the work but it sure is fun once you get it done.
there are a lot of TT out there at good prices - just make sure you check it out or have a dealer check it out.  they are expensive to repair if you have to have someone else do the work.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 29, 2012)

This is something to consider. It is sold with the name "Aliner" and have electric set-up and are pricy. 

gt40


----------



## thomas the redneck (Feb 29, 2012)

been lookin at tt latley and seen some realy cool pop ups one was 22 foot long fully opened up and had eveything but i dont like pop ups for the simple reason the canvas has a limited life 
their is some tear drops that are set up realy well and talkin to a few owners they tow well without killin milage
i rekon its just how much work you want to put into "setting up"
i'am somewhat lazy and want to do as little as possable


----------

